# B14 Sentra Front Wheel Bearing/Hub Assy



## chris15 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tried to access the link for the full FSM-- didn't work.

I will be short and sweet:

Helping a friend short on cash-- says she took her 1995 Sentra GXE to a shop, they said both front wheel bearings are bad.

My question-- can I purchase the 'hub assembly' and simply replace that? From my research it appears that the hub assembly is pressed into the knuckle/spindle-- is this correct?

I'm only a mechanic by hobby, and don't own a press-- so I'd prefer to replace the unit with the bearing pre-pressed, but if I have to separate the hub from the knuckle to replace it, I won't be able to press it in myself. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The rear wheel bearing is sold as a hub assy., but not the front. For the front, you'll need the bearing and 2 wheel seals. The bearing is pressed into the knuckle and then the hub is pressed into the bearing. The easiest way to do this is with an OTC Hub-Tamer, or equivalent tool, which allows you to perform the job on-car (after removing the axle from the hub). The more common method is to remove the knuckle assy., press out the hub and remove the outer and inner wheel seals, remove the snap ring and press the bearing out of the knuckle, being careful not to damage the brake backing plate. Then, the new bearing is pressed in, snap ring installed, seals installed and knuckle pressed into the bearing. The knuckle can then be reinstalled on the vehicle. If you don't have access to a press or Hub-tamer, you could remove the knucle assy. and have a machine shop do the press work.


----------

